# "MIGHTY-MITE" TABLE SAW ??



## meshel

Hi,

I'm looking for a cheap table saw to help me square and trim pen blanks.
This one certainly fits the cheap...
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=46379

Question is can it give me nice 90 deg angles on the blanks (make them nice and square)? I know this isn't heavy capacity (I have a band saw for that) and space is important.

Has anyone had experience good/bad, thoughts?

Thanks
Moshe


----------



## ctEaglesc

I doubt that saw would do you much good.
The max depth of cut is 3/4.
For small pieces a sled with hold downs is an absolute must.(IMHO) That would decrease your depth of cut.
Even a decent bench top for a $100.00 would be better than that.
Also.
Replacement blades may be a problem.


----------



## ed4copies

That saw can't reliably cut 1/4" zinc, used in stained glass industry.  It "bogs down" and stalls.

Haven't ever tried wood, for obvious reasons.

Probably WOULD trim fingernails and possibly fingers, but no deep cuts. (I would NOT want to stake my hand on this statement, but I am NOT real impressed with the saw-have had it for 7-8 years, used it twice.)


----------



## broitblat

I had one of these and used it for wood (or tried to) and found it got bogged down on even 1/2 inch hardwoods.  

Maybe it would work for balsa wood, or something, but in my opinion, this saw is pretty worthless.  I've given up on it.

  -Barry
Barry Roitblat
Bellevue, WA


----------



## penbros

I bought a black and decker benchtop table saw with legs from walmart for 50.00 dollars, can cut 3" deep. Its served me for about a year now but now im ready to upsize so..... If youre willing to come get it in a couple of months you sure can have it.[]


----------



## its_virgil

Don't waste your money like I did. The saw will not even cross cut a 3/4 " blank and I bought a very good blade to put on mine. It is a piece of junk and I could not return it to HF 'cause I could not find the receipt. I taped a sign to it which said "Piece of Junk" with my name am phone number and left it on a shelf in the Harbor Freight store. Never heard from HF, but got a few phone calls from some shoppers. Don't get me wrong, I have and like several HF tools, but this saw is no good. I see that PSI is selling it now.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by meshel_
> <br />Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a cheap table saw to help me square and trim pen blanks.
> This one certainly fits the cheap...
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=46379
> 
> Question is can it give me nice 90 deg angles on the blanks (make them nice and square)? I know this isn't heavy capacity (I have a band saw for that) and space is important.
> 
> Has anyone had experience good/bad, thoughts?
> 
> Thanks
> Moshe


----------



## Kaspar

I've been giving this a good look.

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4905

It's small, quiet, has a small but comprehensive blade selection (ebay), appears to have the horses to cut everything including non-ferrous metals, and its maximum cut is 7/8", big enough to clean up the sides of a blank, and has a miter to do segmented blank cutting within those dimensions.

Woodcraft has it, and my brother, who lives near a Woodcraft store, is going to take a look at it in the next few days.


----------



## alamocdc

> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />I've been giving this a good look.
> 
> http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4905
> 
> It's small, quiet, has a small but comprehensive blade selection (ebay), appears to have the horses to cut everything including non-ferrous metals, and its maximum cut is 7/8", big enough to clean up the sides of a blank, and has a miter to do segmented blank cutting within those dimensions.
> 
> Woodcraft has it, and my brother, who lives near a Woodcraft store, is going to take a look at it in the next few days.



Micromark has the same saw for a bit less. However, I don't have any experience with it.


----------



## Kaspar

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />I've been giving this a good look.
> 
> http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4905
> 
> It's small, quiet, has a small but comprehensive blade selection (ebay), appears to have the horses to cut everything including non-ferrous metals, and its maximum cut is 7/8", big enough to clean up the sides of a blank, and has a miter to do segmented blank cutting within those dimensions.
> 
> Woodcraft has it, and my brother, who lives near a Woodcraft store, is going to take a look at it in the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micromark has the same saw for a bit less. However, I don't have any experience with it.
Click to expand...


Thanks!  That is a good price, although there's an ebay store that has the Proxxon for $319.  I like some the accesories too.  I should state that I work under what are probably unique circumstances where a noisy tool would be a real problem.  The suggestion that TOP should get a "real" saw and a diablo blade is probably good advice.


----------



## alamocdc

Kaspar, a good bench top w/a Diablo blade would definietly serve you better. However, it noise is truly a concern, a benchtop TS may well be a problem. They are all direct drive and use universal motors... you know the loud high pitched kind used in routers.


----------



## Kaspar

Yup, it's a problem.  Can't have all that noise.  

But that MicroLux has a bit more in the way of features than the Proxxon, and more accesories.  In fact, that diamond blade will even cut stone, and I've always wanted to try a novelty pen out of obsidian.  That one is the one I want.  

Thanks again for showing me that!


----------



## ctEaglesc

The Overpriced Proxon will no doubt have a universal motor(ready over priced noisy toy saw)
After going to the Proxxon site the depth of cut is not even 7/8ths of an inch.(.87)


----------



## GBusardo

> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />I've been giving this a good look.
> 
> http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4905
> 
> It's small, quiet, has a small but comprehensive blade selection (ebay), appears to have the horses to cut everything including non-ferrous metals, and its maximum cut is 7/8", big enough to clean up the sides of a blank, and has a miter to do segmented blank cutting within those dimensions.
> 
> Woodcraft has it, and my brother, who lives near a Woodcraft store, is going to take a look at it in the next few days.



Thats a lot of cash for a little table saw, IMHO  I am sure it's a fine saw,  but it looks to me like a specialty saw.  What happens if you have a 1 1/2 inch block of wood you want to cut up?  

If it were me, I would go to HD and see if they got one of those little Ryobi's.  I am quite sure it will fill the bill.  


I have one question for you Moshe,  is there a reason you need a nice and square pen blank? 

Have fun and good luck, it's always fun to buy a new tool.


----------



## Kaspar

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />The Overpriced Proxon will no doubt have a universal motor(ready over priced noisy toy saw)
> After going to the Proxxon site the depth of cut is not even 7/8ths of an inch.(.87)



You could be right. But just the lack of size will cut down the noise enough, I think.  It's one thing to have a mini lathe sound or small benchtop saw, but my suite neighbors do not want a sawmill going on next to them.

Still, someone would have to show me that saw can cut one inch of anything I might use, without discussion, before spending so much. I don't mind going slowly if can do the work quietly.  But it had better be able to handle Desert Ironwood, Amboyna, any plastic I want, and thin gauge precious metals.


----------



## Kaspar

> _Originally posted by GBusardo_
> Thats a lot of cash for a little table saw, IMHO  I am sure it's a fine saw,  but it looks to me like a specialty saw.  What happens if you have a 1 1/2 inch block of wood you want to cut up?



Obviously I resort to my tabletop bandsaw and the disk sander.  My tabletop bandsaw can't give me the kind of accuracy I'm beginning to crave.  



> If it were me, I would go to HD and see if they got one of those little Ryobi's.  I am quite sure it will fill the bill.
> Or maybe a small bandsaw?  The small Delta I used to have was much quieter than most small table saws.



Yes, Home Depot (I don't like them, for some reason) does have the small Ryobi for $99.  I'd need to hear how loud it is. Even that's a ten incher.  Doesn't anyone make a six incher?  Eight?


----------



## GBusardo

Sears used to make an 8 inch table saw, not sure if they still do.  Billy B also mentioned the universal motor thing. I am sure the Ryobi is loud. He's right on that account. Quiet comes with a cost = induction motor.  We really don't know how quite the proxxon is. I can't find a DB spec.  Here is a link that I think it's cheaper at though.  Good luck ..   http://www.minicrafttools.com/38070.html
Can you just cut the blanks when no neighbors are home? It would kill me to spend 400 bucks or so for a 1" cut


----------



## ctEaglesc

I know we have at least one member who works at Woodcraft.
Perhaps we can get them to give an unbiased noise rating or at least determine if it is an induction or universal moter.
AS far as Size goes, listen to a Dremel when it is turned on. I would imagine the RPMs of the Proxxon would need to be maxed out to cut to its' capacity.(Which is marginal at best.)


> "I have one question for you Moshe, is there a reason you need a nice and square pen blank? "


The reason some would want this is one for accuracy in a glued up blank, the other would be for those who have the need or desire to clamp their pen vice on a DP (especially one like Paul's that is self centering) If all the blanks are square and the same size then it is only a matter of loosening the vice and putting the blank in without repositoning it.
Accuracy is the biggest factor.
For big honking blanks without a pattern and little tiny holes there isn't much need for accuracy, just come out some hwere near the middle in the other end of the blank.
If the busing has material around it, turn it.


----------



## ed4copies

Kaspar,

Have you thought about soundproofing a section of your "home"? Moveable office walls and deep carpeting might be less expensive than getting a bunch of semi-useless tools to try to accomodate the neighbors.  (Just a thought!)


----------



## broitblat

Here's another place that has the Proxxon for a bit less: 
http://www.carpediemstore.com/listCategoriesAndProducts.asp?idCategory=317

I've actually heard a lot of good things about this saw. It does seem to do a clean, accurate cut andthe 80 tooth blade has a very thin kerf.  With less than 7/8" depth of cut, however, it does seem to have fairly limited applications.

  -Barry
Barry Roitblat
Bellevue, WA


----------



## Kaspar

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />I know we have at least one member who works at Woodcraft. Perhaps we can get them to give an unbiased noise rating or at least determine if it is an induction or universal moter.



Wow, if somebody could do that and report back, I'd deeply appreciate it.  Also, I'd like to know if it can one inch cut anything, hardwood, plastic, thin gauge NF metals, etc.  If it's a good, quiet tool, I don't mind saving up for it.


----------



## Kaspar

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Kaspar,
> 
> Have you thought about soundproofing a section of your "home"? Moveable office walls and deep carpeting might be less expensive than getting a bunch of semi-useless tools to try to accomodate the neighbors.  (Just a thought!)



I appreciate the advice.  We're already soundproofed quite well, but all the noise from a full size saw rattling around in a small space gets collected and amplified.  If either one of those tools works well enough, I also like the size and safety aspect of them.


----------



## ctEaglesc

> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />I know we have at least one member who works at Woodcraft. Perhaps we can get them to give an unbiased noise rating or at least determine if it is an induction or universal moter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, if somebody could do that and report back, I'd deeply appreciate it.  Also, I'd like to know if it can one inch cut anything, hardwood, plastic, thin gauge NF metals, etc.  If it's a good, quiet tool, I don't mind saving up for it.
Click to expand...


Save up for a new place in a neighborhood with better neighbors[]


----------



## Kaspar

But I'm the noisy neighbor, and that comes with me where ever I go.  They're not the bad neighbors.  I am.  [}]


----------



## gerryr

Move to the country, no neighbors, no problem.


----------



## Kaspar

No customers.


----------



## ctEaglesc

> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />But I'm the noisy neighbor, and that comes with me where ever I go.  They're not the bad neighbors.  I am.  [}]


Well as long as you got the reputation you may as well live up to it.
Get a big saw noisy saw.


----------



## DCBluesman

To paraphrase an old woodworking chestnut, "Think twice, purchase once."  With a 0.87" depth of cut at 90 degrees, you will have something closer to 0.62" at 45 degrees.  Yes, you can  make the larger pens from 5/8" blanks as long as you don't mind the rollercoaster effect as you drill. [8D]


----------



## bjackman

If I remember correctly this saw came highly recommended by the Gisi's at their Provo demo.


----------



## ctEaglesc

> _Originally posted by bjackman_
> <br />If I remember correctly this saw came highly recommended by the Gisi's at their Provo demo.


For squaring blanks to 3/4" from larger stock?


----------



## Kaspar

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />To paraphrase an old woodworking chestnut, "Think twice, purchase once."  With a 0.87" depth of cut at 90 degrees, you will have something closer to 0.62" at 45 degrees.  Yes, you can  make the larger pens from 5/8" blanks as long as you don't mind the rollercoaster effect as you drill. [8D]



I do like the challenge when I have to do it.  The sole purpose of getting this saw is to make hyper accurate cuts for composited blanks.  I've got a bandsaw for the rest of it.  But it's not that accurate.

I can make any pen with 3/4 inch blank.  And that Microlux will give a 3/4" cut at 45 degrees.  Of course, options are always nice, but really, the miter guage is the important thing.  Eventually, I would probably find a use for being able to pitch the blade, but for now I'd be keeping it at 90 degrees and letting the miter gauge give me the cut.


----------



## Kaspar

At that Micro-Lux site, there's a quicktime of the saw being used.  Doesn't sound too loud.  Whiny, but not too loud.  

http://www.micromark.com/clips/80468clip.html


----------



## bjackman

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bjackman_
> <br />If I remember correctly this saw came highly recommended by the Gisi's at their Provo demo.
> 
> 
> 
> For squaring blanks to 3/4" from larger stock?
Click to expand...


No, not for ripping large stock down to smaller, but for "hyper-accurate" cuts both lengthwise and angled with glue ready cut surfaces for their style glue-ups.


----------



## ctEaglesc

> _Originally posted by bjackman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bjackman_
> <br />If I remember correctly this saw came highly recommended by the Gisi's at their Provo demo.
> 
> 
> 
> For squaring blanks to 3/4" from larger stock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not for ripping large stock down to smaller, but for "hyper-accurate" cuts both lengthwise and angled with glue ready cut surfaces for their style glue-ups.
Click to expand...


This is what the original poster asked



> I'm looking for a cheap table saw to help me square and trim pen blanks.


----------



## tnilmerl

Cheap = find a good used tablesaw.  Skip pawn shops.  Look in newspaper for estate sales (usually higher than garage sales), but shop around.  If you have a local repair/refurbishing facility, this is a great place.

Proxxon is great, quality saw, but the price is disproportionate to what you get.  For the price, you can pick up some lower-end contractor saws for the price of the Proxxon and Might-max.  A quick scan at Home Depot revealed over a dozen tablesaws for under $400.  I'm sure Lowe's would have some similar items.  Granted, most are catalog/internet only items, but the price is well worth it.  Makita, Jet, and Porter-cable have decent ones (Makita model 2703, Hitachi C10FR, etc.).

As far as squaring and trimming, have you considered a chop saw?  Cheaper than the tablesaw, more accurate than bandsaw, and a solid fence arrangement for squaring off.  Some are as expensive as a tablesaw, but several quality saws are in the sub-$200 range.

Now, when you are ready to go to the next level of penmaking and start gluing up some complex designs from multiple materials, a tablesaw is the far better choice.


----------



## bjackman

Eagle, 
In addition he also said.. 



> _Originally posted by meshel_
> <br />
> Question is can it give me nice 90 deg angles on the blanks (make them nice and square)? I know this isn't heavy capacity (I have a band saw for that) and space is important.
> 
> Has anyone had experience good/bad, thoughts?


[]


----------



## ctEaglesc

Correct;I gave him my thoughts


----------



## Kaspar

> _Originally posted by bjackman_
> <br />If I remember correctly this saw came highly recommended by the Gisi's ...



I emailed Brian Gisi and you are correct.  He says he and his dad use the Proxxon.  It's "very effective" for rip cuts on pen blanks.  Other good things include precision angle and height settings and the variable speed for different materials.  In addition the carbide blade is sharp and has a small kerf even when compared to the smallest finishing blades on a full sized saw. 

One con he mentioned: the delicate nature of the miter. It is so small it's "somewhat useless" for cross cuts.  But the new Proxxon Miter Saw is great for that.

I forgot to ask about how quiet it is.


----------



## ctEaglesc

In Washington I asked about the kerf size of the Prooxon toy saw.
I believe it was Brian who said the kerf was 1/16th.
Though that is thinner than a conventional thin kerf 10" blade it is not as thin as a Diablo 7&1/4" at .059.
I posted recently the older gold Diablo blades have a kerf of .051 (if you can find them.)


----------



## Kaspar

For TOP that'll be great.  And I didn't mean to hijack the thread with my own particular need for a saw that's quiet as well.  Great discussion.  Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## alamocdc

Kaspar, Micromark also has the same miter saw and I think it's less expensive. Not trying to steer you into these small saws, just pointing out a savings. I was into RC Modeling for years and I've never heard a complaint about any of Micromark's tools. Of course, the hardest things we cut were brass tubing and 1/2" marine grade plywood and an occasional hardwood dowel.


----------



## Kaspar

How much noise does the table saw make?


----------



## Kaspar

Whoa!  This one has all the toy saws beat.  

http://www.byrnesmodelmachines.com/tablesaw.html


----------



## johncrane

Kaspar give your neighbors a pen' that should keep you sweat mate.[]


----------

